# Simple's Gallery!



## Simple (Mar 15, 2016)

*Welcome to my Gallery thread! This is where I will be posting many of my art drawings. I'm definitely starting out so I may not be great at them, but I'm hoping to improve. I'm mainly looking for comments, suggestions, and critiques; but feel free to talk to me! I will be posting often and may stream live when asked. My drawings are "terrible"... please don't judge me. (Haha) My styles vary because I'm currently in the experimental stage. Casual conversations are also welcomed! 


Many of my drawings will be posted throughout the thread! Not all will be in the spoiler, only my beginning art!*
​


Spoiler:  Have I improved since?



*First time Drawing:*







*Second time Drawing:*




*Third time Drawing:*




*Fourth time Drawing :*




*Lost track at this point! :*










*Rest are found throughout the thread! Keep check on my progress and improvements!*​



*Most Recent:*









*Above art already belongs to its appropriate owners, I had drawn for them*​


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 16, 2016)

YES SIMPLE YES
you've improved so much in a short time (':
u go girl


----------



## Simple (Mar 16, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> YES SIMPLE YES
> you've improved so much in a short time (':
> u go girl



* Thanks, thanks to your awesome tips! I have improved so much! Haha! Currently working on another one! yahoo!*


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 16, 2016)

Simple said:


> * Thanks, thanks to your awesome tips! I have improved so much! Haha! Currently working on another one! yahoo!*



Noone can improve as fast as you though :'D Yey can't wait to see it!


----------



## Simple (Mar 16, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Noone can improve as fast as you though :'D Yey can't wait to see it!



* I'm actually using the new thing I was talking about, or the new method for drawing lines!! Here is a sneak peak on what I'm drawing. It's similar to the one I drew above, but a revamped one!*


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 16, 2016)

Simple said:


> * I'm actually using the new thing I was talking about, or the new method for drawing lines!! Here is a sneak peak on what I'm drawing. It's similar to the one I drew above, but a revamped one!*



Ooo looks good so far!~ c:


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 16, 2016)

I can't wait to see this little cutie in colour!


----------



## Simple (Mar 16, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> I can't wait to see this little cutie in colour!



*Awe thanks! Here is a sneak peek! *


----------



## Simple (Mar 16, 2016)

* Hey Everyone! Just finished my 4th art piece! I would appreciate any feedback! YAY! Thanks!*​



​


----------



## Roxi (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh my goodness she is so cute! I wants her! <3 

These are looking great simple!


----------



## Simple (Mar 16, 2016)

* OMG.. How did you see that so fast? I took it down because I forgot something on it haha. NOW IT IS BACK UP! Really you like it? Are you Interested in the art? : 3 *


----------



## Roxi (Mar 16, 2016)

Simple said:


> * OMG.. How did you see that so fast? I took it down because I forgot something on it haha. NOW IT IS BACK UP! Really you like it? Are you Interested in the art? : 3 *



Haha yea I seen and was like yesss I need her x3 How much is she? I love her design <3


----------



## Simple (Mar 16, 2016)

Roxi said:


> Haha yea I seen and was like yesss I need her x3 How much is she? I love her design <3



Awe thank you! Uhm I'm not sure haha. What would you like to offer?


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahhhh simple this looks absolutely amazing! Looks great so far~


----------



## Simple (Apr 1, 2016)

LilyACNL said:


> Ahhhh simple this looks absolutely amazing! Looks great so far~



You're are so swee thank you! I haven't been able to draw or add anything yet! This weekend hopefully. Just an update if anyone even checks this thread... I will be getting a new monitor/pc hopefully enhancing my experience! Thanks!!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2016)

Simple said:


> * Hey Everyone! Just finished my 4th art piece! I would appreciate any feedback! YAY! Thanks!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



It's pretty darn cute!
I really love the style you're coming up with and I'd like to give you some critique and tips to help you out; but I would like to make sure it's okay with you first.


----------



## Simple (Apr 3, 2016)

Pasta said:


> It's pretty darn cute!
> I really love the style you're coming up with and I'd like to give you some critique and tips to help you out; but I would like to make sure it's okay with you first.



Of course! I don't mind. I'm definitely a starter and don't know much about it. Please do share  Thanks for asking to state!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2016)

Simple said:


> Of course! I don't mind. I'm definitely a starter and don't know much about it. Please do share  Thanks for asking to state!



Great!

So, here's a few _critiques:_
You might want to add a line in between the neck and the head (the chin)

You should start doing shading, you can start by doing a bit under the dress on her legs, a few on her forehead under her hair, and some on her neck under her chin. Be sure you know where your light source is. I recommend looking up a light source tutorial.

I see a few little intersecting lines that go past eachother. If you have a program that has stabilizers, try doing lineart with those ramped up. It makes everything really smooth to use.

Here's a few things you might wanna take a look at:


Spoiler: clicky



View attachment 168807 Here's the light source guide that I use. Some day you won't have to use this type of stuff, you'll just know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't have to do this, but I thought it would have some value in telling how shadows work.


----------



## Simple (Apr 3, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Great!
> 
> So, here's a few _critiques:_
> You might want to add a line in between the neck and the head (the chin)
> ...



That was very helpful thank you! I have been dying to learn how to shade and color, so hopefully I can practice this. It always helps when someone overlaps and draws them in for me so I know exactly what they mean. I may ask someone to do that for me. I can't even sketch properly LOL! So I may have to work on that since I am totally blocked atm from drawing anything. I appreciate your feedback and hope you check in to give me more critique!


----------



## Simple (Apr 3, 2016)

Working on a new chibi random drawing! Here is an update in case anyone is interested! I know I'm sticking with the same design, but I just want to try different coloring and shading!


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 10, 2016)

Simple you are really good?! You improve so fast omg.


----------



## Simple (Apr 13, 2016)

Fizzii said:


> Simple you are really good?! You improve so fast omg.



Thanks so much! Means a lot to me! : D 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 Currently working on sketches~ Will practice coloring when I have more time. Will be posting several sketches because I'm trying to improve! May continue with the sketch if people show interest or if I have time! : D Thanks for the people that check in! 

P.s: Weird black things on her head is suppose to be "puppy" ears. If you see something weird or abnormal, it hasn't been revised yet just sketches LOl!


----------



## Simple (Apr 29, 2016)

Haven't been drawing a lot. Been so busy! Will keep practicing in between though. Mostly practicing sketches and body size! Hardest part for me right now! Coloring/shading in the near future!


----------



## derezzed (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey Simple, I finally had time to stop by your gallery!! Been meaning to comment for a while c:
But yeah, that aside, the drawings you've posted here are pretty amazing, considering the fact that you're starting out. [This] is probably my favorite! I like the roughness of the lines and the bold colors :-]

I'm really curious to see how you improve from here on out! good luck ;-]


----------



## Simple (May 1, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Hey Simple, I finally had time to stop by your gallery!! Been meaning to comment for a while c:
> But yeah, that aside, the drawings you've posted here are pretty amazing, considering the fact that you're starting out. [This] is probably my favorite! I like the roughness of the lines and the bold colors :-]
> 
> I'm really curious to see how you improve from here on out! good luck ;-]



Haha omg! This is surprising! Didn't expect you to stop by! Thanks. I think I'll be drawing some things tonight. It may seem like I'm getting worse, but I think sketching helps me a lot. I can't believe the picture you linked is your favorite... THAT IS also my favorite. I hope to improve on it though. I won't give up though because I know I can get better. Maybe come back in a few weeks/months and you might see a better improvement! Thanks again for your support. You r a good friend!


----------



## Simple (May 3, 2016)

Working on some sketches! Drawing random things! Testing the waters!


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2016)

Simple said:


> Working on some sketches! Drawing random things! Testing the waters!



ah god simple you improve so fast these are so cute >.<


----------



## Simple (May 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> ah god simple you improve so fast these are so cute >.<



That totally made my day! : ' ) Thank you so much! I'm actually working on it atm. Going to shade/color/outline etc. May turn out weird, but... PRACTICING! tysm evvieee!!Will post when done!!!!


----------



## Simple (May 3, 2016)

Final outline, will be coloring soon~ : ) (I suck at this part so don't hate!


----------



## Simple (May 4, 2016)

Hey guys! Took several hours, but here is the finished product! Enjoy! I will continue to sketch/draw so keep a look out! Styles may vary and I may suck even more, but still trying to improve! Thanks!


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Simple said:


> Hey guys! Took several hours, but here is the finished product! Enjoy! I will continue to sketch/draw so keep a look out! Styles may vary and I may suck even more, but still trying to improve! Thanks!



Goodness!! The others weren't lying when they said you improved super fast! What is deez magic????? I've been lurking around for awhile and seen your progress silently but thissss isssss really good!! Keep drawing~~~


----------



## Simple (May 4, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Goodness!! The others weren't lying when they said you improved super fast! What is deez magic????? I've been lurking around for awhile and seen your progress silently but thissss isssss really good!! Keep drawing~~~



Thanks for your support and feedback! I really had fun drawing this one, I think I'll continue to sketch. The hardest part for me was coloring so I hope I can do that better next time.!


----------



## Mints (May 4, 2016)

i think the colors you chose were spot on. also hands and feet are hard to draw so i would practice on those if you are planning to add fingers ;-D


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

Working on some sketches~ Haven't worked on any for the past few weeks/month! Will be posting progress!


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 24, 2016)

Simple! How ya been? I hadn't seen the one you did for Seroja...man! Thats cute! Taking commissions??


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Simple! How ya been? I hadn't seen the one you did for Seroja...man! Thats cute! Taking commissions??



Hallo! Welcome welcome! I've been good, how have you been? Seroja commented, but never requested haha. I never considered doing any commissions because my style constantly changes, but I don't mind attempting to do one?!


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 24, 2016)

Simple said:


> Hallo! Welcome welcome! I've been good, how have you been? Seroja commented, but never requested haha. I never considered doing any commissions because my style constantly changes, but I don't mind attempting to do one?!



She is adorable! I would love to order one! No pressure! 

Here's my ref album: 
http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE

I will gladly pay!


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

Update with some color sketch~ Wasn't sure if I wanted to outline it and make it come to life! May consider it if I get bored tonight~




- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> She is adorable! I would love to order one! No pressure!
> 
> Here's my ref album:
> http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE
> ...



Oh fun! Sure, I will work on it tonight!  I will be posting my progress. May take a lot of time! "SERIOUS MODE!"


----------



## ardrey (Jun 24, 2016)

Wooo I'd love a commission too if you're up for it D


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

ardrey said:


> Wooo I'd love a commission too if you're up for it D



*WOAH*! Are you sure you're at the right place? LOL!! Ardrey!! Like'in all my comments today! What an honor! I would gladly take a commission.. but my drawings are terrible! Long as you're okay with that, sure!


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 24, 2016)

ardrey said:


> Wooo I'd love a commission too if you're up for it D



Copycat...


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

i want a commision too haha

if you're up to it that is heh


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry Simple. Looks like I started a trend! But geez girl, give yourself some credit! These are coming along great!!


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> i want a commision too haha
> 
> if you're up to it that is heh



Haha, I may take a bit working on the other two, but sure is it an easy drawing? xD 

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Sorry Simple. Looks like I started a trend! But geez girl, give yourself some credit! These are coming along great!!



Oh awe its okay, I love testing and trying new things ! Don't look forward to it though haha


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Simple said:


> Haha, I may take a bit working on the other two, but sure is it an easy drawing? xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm sure it is! can you try her? she's based off a banana split, so her color palette is brown, yellow & pink

i'll color her in for you and you can draw her when i'm done ^^


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> I'm sure it is! can you try her? she's based off a banana split, so her color palette is brown, yellow & pink
> 
> i'll color her in for you and you can draw her when i'm done ^^



Interesting!!! Sure I'd love to see the coloring


----------



## ardrey (Jun 24, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Copycat...



:^) <3



Simple said:


> *WOAH*! Are you sure you're at the right place? LOL!! Ardrey!! Like'in all my comments today! What an honor! I would gladly take a commission.. but my drawings are terrible! Long as you're okay with that, sure!



NOO they're not! Feel free to choose any one of the 3 OCs in my sig, click on them for refs :3 Let me know how much it costs!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 24, 2016)

Your art is soooo cute! >w<
I wish I could buy a commission ;w;


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Simple said:


> Interesting!!! Sure I'd love to see the coloring



lolol actually i changed my mind, can you draw anna? she's my main bby and i've been neglecting her


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

ardrey said:


> :^) <3
> 
> 
> 
> NOO they're not! Feel free to choose any one of the 3 OCs in my sig, click on them for refs :3 Let me know how much it costs!



 Pft, I don't think its worthy of any amount. Plus, I would never charge you  Friends yo! Will work on it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> lolol actually i changed my mind, can you draw anna? she's my main bby and i've been neglecting her



 Ahaha! Okay : ) I try, may take few days!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skweekerz said:


> Your art is soooo cute! >w<
> I wish I could buy a commission ;w;



 Awe! I didn't expect to get any requests ._. I LET YOU know if I take commissions as the new "thing" haha.


----------



## Simple (Jun 24, 2016)

Hm Been working on Aleshapie's chibi~Not sure if its even good... haha


----------



## vel (Jun 24, 2016)

These pieces look super cute, they are much better than whatever I can muster. I like how much you improved throughout the times you've drew, it's very honorable.


----------



## Simple (Jun 25, 2016)

panicstatiion said:


> These pieces look super cute, they are much better than whatever I can muster. I like how much you improved throughout the times you've drew, it's very honorable.



 Thanks for the comment! Will be working and posting random sketches for improvement as well! Keep watch~


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 25, 2016)

Simple said:


> Hm Been working on Aleshapie's chibi~Not sure if its even good... haha



She is ADORABLE!


----------



## Simple (Jun 25, 2016)

Okay so this is what I came up with. Glasses .... were the hardest ._. I never did them in my life. Sorry for the disaster.. But TA-DA. Full sizes will be PM'd if liked~


----------



## Simple (Jun 27, 2016)

Working on a new sketch from a comission request~ Nothing is final and I'm still fixing things  , trying out new things. I'm not good with movement yet, so hopefully I can learn~


----------



## Taj (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow, you have made a lot of progress since your first time!
Just curious though, do you know the dates of the drawings?


----------



## Simple (Jun 27, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Wow, you have made a lot of progress since your first time!
> Just curious though, do you know the dates of the drawings?



 Hello! Good question! Every drawing I have done so far and posted are the exact moments when I drew it and have finished it. I opened this thread in March so the beginning of March of 2016 is when I started to draw! : D Thank you for looking around and seeing my improvement! I'm trying to continue to grow, hopefully become a pro one day... (Dream) I post as I do random doodles, so check it out!


----------



## Simple (Jun 27, 2016)

So I colored it and outlined it, but... I do not like the outcome of it ._. I will be doing another sketch tonight or tomorrow~ I'm currently trying to improve the eyes!!!! GRR! STUPID EYES!!! (Haha)


----------



## himeki (Jun 28, 2016)

Simple said:


> So I colored it and outlined it, but... I do not like the outcome of it ._. I will be doing another sketch tonight or tomorrow~ I'm currently trying to improve the eyes!!!! GRR! STUPID EYES!!! (Haha)



aaaaaa this looks so cool! You're improving so fast and so quick omggg
also for eyes, i usually draw it by making a large circle with my mouse inside the eyelashes, and then fill it one color, add shades then add shines on top of the eyelashes ^^


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 28, 2016)

Simple said:


> Okay so this is what I came up with. Glasses .... were the hardest ._. I never did them in my life. Sorry for the disaster.. But TA-DA. Full sizes will be PM'd if liked~



SIMPLE!! Its lovely! She really looks great! I have been told that glasses are the hardest (other than hands/feet), but you pulled it off great! I know you are just getting started, but it is clear to me that you have natural talent. I can only imagine what you are going to be able to do in 6 months, 1 year, etc. Keep it up, girl! These look great! 

and YES, please please PM me the full version...payment coming your way!!


----------



## Simple (Jun 28, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> aaaaaa this looks so cool! You're improving so fast and so quick omggg
> also for eyes, i usually draw it by making a large circle with my mouse inside the eyelashes, and then fill it one color, add shades then add shines on top of the eyelashes ^^



Thank you thank you! I thought I got worse all of a sudden LOL! I am working on shading, coloring, hands, arms, feet, leggs, shoes, position, eyes, hair, outlining.. everything. Thanks for commenting and encouraging. I will take the advice you have given me~ I may have to watch some tutorials ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> SIMPLE!! Its lovely! She really looks great! I have been told that glasses are the hardest (other than hands/feet), but you pulled it off great! I know you are just getting started, but it is clear to me that you have natural talent. I can only imagine what you are going to be able to do in 6 months, 1 year, etc. Keep it up, girl! These look great!
> 
> and YES, please please PM me the full version...payment coming your way!!



Hey! Glad you like my attempt. No needed to pay, but thank you. Also I had fun with the colors. Thank you also for the encouragement~ Will be doing a lot of sketches to figure out what I am capable of!


----------



## Trystin (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you think you could draw me Daryl  in a chibi or anime ish form, kinda like this? Thank you so so much &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56891; BTW your art is bae


----------



## Simple (Jun 28, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Do you think you could draw me Daryl  in a chibi or anime ish form, kinda like this? Thank you so so much ���� BTW your art is bae



 Oh ty for taking interest! Uhm The Daryl link seems to be broken or not loading : *( Can you link again~


----------



## Trystin (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry bout that
Here ya go 


Spoiler


----------



## Simple (Jun 28, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Sorry bout that
> Here ya go
> 
> 
> ...



 OH WOW LOL!! Uhm I don't think I'm that pro yet to draw a rl image into a chibi form! I'm so sorry  If i get better I will think of you and get back to you!


----------



## Trystin (Jun 28, 2016)

Alright thank you though


----------



## Simple (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello everyone! Just a heads up in this thread. I haven't been working on some sketches, but will be doing so very soon. Still practicing the eyes and body shape. Got one commission that I'm trying to master on, so you'll watch me sketch a lot on that. Anyways thanks~


----------



## Simple (Jul 15, 2016)

Still practicing eyes and sketching! HEAD SHOT YO!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 15, 2016)

aaaa your art is so cute! if you have time can you draw her for me? (●?ω｀●)


----------



## Simple (Jul 15, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> aaaa your art is so cute! if you have time can you draw her for me? (●?ω｀●)



Omg that looks like something I'm darwing atm haha! I was darwing one of my adopts. I am currently working on a comission (its super hard) But if i have time I can sketch some things :') Do you happen to have a better ref? Also I'm really slow at these because I may be busy at times~


----------



## Simple (Sep 5, 2016)

Workin on some sketches! Haven't touched my drawing pad in a few months! Been busy. Will be posting randomly! soon!


----------



## Emrod333 (Sep 5, 2016)

omega love ur artist


----------



## Simple (Sep 20, 2016)

Doodle noodle time! Mostly sketching and practicing


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't really remember but were you the one that started selling signatures and stuff? Hmmm but back to your art. It's super cute. I love it.


----------



## Simple (Sep 22, 2016)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I don't really remember but were you the one that started selling signatures and stuff? Hmmm but back to your art. It's super cute. I love it.



Thank you! Yes, that was me!


----------



## Simple (Sep 22, 2016)

Will be posting the sketching process tomorrow! Still trying to improve~ This sketch was for a friend of mine for practice.




- - - Post Merge - - -

My style changes all the time. I stick with one figure and change as I master. I will go back and hopefully find my own style! I am picking up some features from great artists, however I will be implementing my own style soon! Keep watching!


----------



## himeki (Sep 22, 2016)

aaaa simple i love your new stuff!!! do you think you'll open comms?~


----------



## Simple (Sep 23, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> aaaa simple i love your new stuff!!! do you think you'll open comms?~



Hi! I will be sketching more tonight. I feel like its "ART BLOCK" every night haha! I er am not confident in commissions yet. Esp character with bun hair.. or pony tail.. hm DIFFICULT! But I mean you can throw in some art and maybe I will work on it? Haha. If not I always will work on it when I master a chibi style! Thank you for looking out yo!


----------



## Simple (Sep 23, 2016)

Sketch sketch away~


----------



## derezzed (Sep 23, 2016)

You've updated with some really nice work since the last time I was here!! Good luck with finding your own style ;-]
You seem to be practicing a lot lately, so you're almost there haha
The latest sketch looks great c:


----------



## Simple (Sep 24, 2016)

derezzed said:


> You've updated with some really nice work since the last time I was here!! Good luck with finding your own style ;-]
> You seem to be practicing a lot lately, so you're almost there haha
> The latest sketch looks great c:



Awe thank you so much! Will be sketching more tonight!!  Miss talking to you though! Hope to chat again soon!


----------



## Simple (Sep 24, 2016)

Sketchin away!








​


----------



## Simple (Sep 26, 2016)

Sketch Sketch



​


----------



## Simple (Oct 24, 2016)

sketch AGAIN




 Edit Edit!




ANYONE?




totally colored for fun.. going to re-do later in the future with line art Q.Q


----------



## epoch (Oct 24, 2016)

Simple said:


> sketch AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cute <3


----------



## Simple (Oct 26, 2016)

epoch said:


> cute <3



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

PROGRESS PROGRESS SKETCH SKETCH IMPROVE IMPROVE EAT EAT SLEEP SLEEP 



- - - Post Merge - - -

*Attempt new hair style [x]
Attempt different eyes [x]
Attempt different top outfit [x]
Attempt different socks [x]
Attempt movement[...]
Attempt to use the same position for the rest of the week?[x] (HAHA)*


----------



## Simple (Oct 27, 2016)

*Finished editing and coloring! Ta-da! I kind of really like it....*






​


----------



## Simple (Dec 2, 2016)

*Hello! 

So I haven't been able to post anything because I've been a part of the Joint X Freebie thread! I thought I would post some of the drawings I drew for requesters in the thread. You can also find it in the Museum Shop section of this forums and request for free! Will be posting below! All 5 have owners! Also, I just wanted to post my progress throughout this thread on my improvement! Yay!*

*Art Belongs to: Hatori *









*Art Belongs to: Kawaii Cupcakes *





*Art Belongs to: Pearls *





*Art Belongs to: Seroja *


----------



## Simple (Jan 31, 2017)

Working on a sketch for someone~ Shh!


----------



## issitohbi (Jan 31, 2017)

These are so good! You're really talented and your progress is inspirational ;o;


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 31, 2017)

That's a lot of improvement omfg

That's improvement I aspire to have looooool


----------



## Simple (Feb 1, 2017)

issitohbi said:


> These are so good! You're really talented and your progress is inspirational ;o;



Thank you so much! I will be sketching again a little tonight!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> That's a lot of improvement omfg
> 
> That's improvement I aspire to have looooool



Oh, that i so sweet. I actually have a long way to go.. I am dreading every step, but I am amazed at my progress too! I hope to improve


----------



## Simple (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## derezzed (Feb 2, 2017)

Cute work, Simple!
I feel like you're in such a good place right now, improvement-wise. You should be so proud!
You did a wonderful job with the latest chibis \o/

(Also- I don't have a join.me, so I wouldn't be able to tune in, but I think some other people will be interested!)


----------



## Simple (Feb 2, 2017)

derezzed said:


> Cute work, Simple!
> I feel like you're in such a good place right now, improvement-wise. You should be so proud!
> You did a wonderful job with the latest chibis \o/
> 
> (Also- I don't have a join.me, so I wouldn't be able to tune in, but I think some other people will be interested!)



Awe, I missed you for a while!! I was just creating that text in memory of you! You don't need join. me to tune in, its just a url and you can look at it online! LMK if you are interested! It is my first time doing it online and to an audience. I draw in a funky and SUPER slow way, so might be annoying actually x3 ! I am so glad to see you around!


----------



## derezzed (Feb 2, 2017)

Simple said:


> Awe, I missed you for a while!! I was just creating that text in memory of you! You don't need join. me to tune in, its just a url and you can look at it online! LMK if you are interested! It is my first time doing it online and to an audience. I draw in a funky and SUPER slow way, so might be annoying actually x3 ! I am so glad to see you around!



ahh that's cool to hear! and it's really sweet :-o
I do kinda disappear from TBT for a few weeks sometimes, but I always return eventually!! The Museum's my favorite section, so I'll always spread the love in my posting sprees, haha
and LOL WOW I had no idea that was how join.me worked. So If I managed to catch one of your stream URLs in the future I'd definitely join in.
(I'm glad to see you around too!! especially since you're back to posting in this gallery ;-] )


----------



## Simple (Feb 2, 2017)

derezzed said:


> ahh that's cool to hear! and it's really sweet :-o
> I do kinda disappear from TBT for a few weeks sometimes, but I always return eventually!! The Museum's my favorite section, so I'll always spread the love in my posting sprees, haha
> and LOL WOW I had no idea that was how join.me worked. So If I managed to catch one of your stream URLs in the future I'd definitely join in.
> (I'm glad to see you around too!! especially since you're back to posting in this gallery ;-] )



Awe, ty! Come often or chat me up!  Thanks again!  Will do~


----------



## Simple (Feb 3, 2017)

Honestly, I tried. LOL! I don't think I did so well. Took some days to start/finish it, because I wasn't sure how to make this the way the person requesting it wanted it to be. Hope it came out well. I am still practicing coloring and shading! Until I master that, I may not move away from this chibi style!​





*Owned By: Diancie Rose*​


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 3, 2017)

That is so perfect I'm cry omg


----------



## Simple (Feb 4, 2017)

issitohbi said:


> That is so perfect I'm cry omg



TYSM! Will be drawing/sketching more tonight!  Stay tuned if interested~


----------



## Simple (Apr 23, 2017)

*That moment you come back to draw something in months and come up with something weird and random LOL! Been so busy that I couldn't post. Will be drawing more hopefully~ 
*


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

So cute!! ♡♡


----------



## Simple (Apr 23, 2017)

*New piece coming soon~*


----------



## Simple (Apr 24, 2017)

*May change some things! Just a sketch~*


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 24, 2017)

That is adorable!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 28, 2017)

Such adorable drawings! _Do_ you take commissions?


----------



## Simple (Apr 29, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> Such adorable drawings! _Do_ you take commissions?



Haha! I will if its easy! Usually I take forever if its a bit hard. Definitely a beginner!


----------



## himeki (Apr 29, 2017)

your chibis are still so cute! <3 i love them!


----------



## Simple (May 8, 2017)

himeki said:


> your chibis are still so cute! <3 i love them!



Thank you! I haven't had the time to finish my last sketch! Will be doing that soon and doodling randomly this coming week! Haha!


----------



## ReneeWallace (May 8, 2017)

It looks pretty. Beautiful artworks.


----------



## Simple (May 16, 2017)

*Heyo~ Sketchin away! Doodled this in the past forgot to post!*


----------



## Simple (May 16, 2017)

*This is fun, lets look through my draw bin full of drawings that never made it to the finish line! xD (Lets laugh together)​​*


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 16, 2017)

I like the girl with the pink beret. And is she holding a donut jar?


----------



## himeki (May 16, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## derezzed (May 17, 2017)

LOVE IT when I come back to threads and see visible improvement.
You're committed, Simple! And if we compare your [latest work] to the draw bin dump, it looks like you've worked on a personal style too, which is amazing. I'll be sticking around to see where your direction in art goes from here.

Also, ha, I love your watermark! It's so creative, and I'd expect nothing less from you ;-] 
Might as well call you the queen of animations!
and on another note, I don't get how you were able to draw a perfect heart like that. whenever I do hearts - which is rarely, BUT STILL - I have to do it in one stroke, because if I did it how you did it (with two strokes), it'd end up weird. LOL


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2017)

derezzed said:


> LOVE IT when I come back to threads and see visible improvement.
> You're committed, Simple! And if we compare your [latest work] to the draw bin dump, it looks like you've worked on a personal style too, which is amazing. I'll be sticking around to see where your direction in art goes from here.
> 
> Also, ha, I love your watermark! It's so creative, and I'd expect nothing less from you ;-]
> ...



Omg, words cannot explain how I feel about what you just said. Total love! You are always amazing and queen of animations?! I am cracking up! Thanks so much for the support and love. I know I can only improve from here. I've been busy finishing up my last term so haven't been able to draw, but I will be drawing often! I think my style will vary because I'm still in the experimental stage. I still have some drawings I left off, so will be finishing up that soon. Not to mention the heart thing took practice since the 4th grade! Super easy its like two tacos on each side (haha)! I wish I could show you my star, its so weird.... I do miss making GIF signatures, but so many people are skilled today so I don't think there is a need for me, but I wouldn't mind collabing with you fosho~ Anyways, I always look forward to your comment. Thanks again.


----------



## Simple (Jun 8, 2017)

*I thought I would finally finish it off! Loved creating this piece, Thinking of auctioning some of my drawings if worthy~ *


----------



## issitohbi (Jun 16, 2017)

This is weird, but what program(s) do you use for your drawings and recording them? c:


----------



## Simple (Jun 19, 2017)

issitohbi said:


> This is weird, but what program(s) do you use for your drawings and recording them? c:



Hi! I use Sai Paint and Photoshop!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow you've improved so much! I love your art style <3


----------



## Simple (Jun 19, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Wow you've improved so much! I love your art style <3



Thank you! Will be practicing sketching more!


----------



## Simple (Nov 10, 2019)

*Wow, feels like I haven't drawn forever. Went back old school and doing this hobby 3-4 times a year lol~ Recent update, learning to water color. *


----------



## Simple (Jan 28, 2020)

*Wow, its been 3 years since I've picked up my drawing pad. Out of curiosity I wondered if I could pick up where I left off. Sadly, it seems I haven't improved nor changed my style haha! Maybe one day :') Not sure if I should even finish this *


----------



## allainah (Jan 29, 2020)

Simple said:


> *Wow, its been 3 years since I've picked up my drawing pad. Out of curiosity I wondered if I could pick up where I left off. Sadly, it seems I haven't improved nor changed my style haha! Maybe one day :') Not sure if I should even finish this *



looking at ur past drawings i think you for sure improved!!! as i already told you this drawing is so so cute i hope you finish it <3
even if you don't, it looks like a little girl w/ creepy eyes & i dig it.


----------



## Simple (Feb 1, 2020)

*I am super beginner at drawing x3  I got asked to draw a friend's mayor and the steps of creating something nice is so difficult .__.

So I tell myself (I am not ashamed, I am not ashamed, I am not ashamed) LOL!

Feel like quitting... but MUST FINISH! Showing how I ended up with the final result, still deciding if I should change it up D: Will post as I make more updates~ May not finish.. I don't want to ruin the mayor *





















​


----------



## Simple (Feb 1, 2020)

*After a few hours adjusting and changing things, I ended up here. Glad I didn't give up, but same time feel like this isn't complete. Thought I would post my progress :#*


----------



## Darkesque_ (Feb 1, 2020)

OMFG!!! Your art is SO FREAKIN GORGEOUS!!!!! I wish I had an artistic talent (other than musical)!


----------



## Simple (Feb 1, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> OMFG!!! Your art is SO FREAKIN GORGEOUS!!!!! I wish I had an artistic talent (other than musical)!



OMG HAHA, No! I am no where near good! I am still evolving and trying to pick my own style. Just experimenting! Thank you so much for your comment and feedback! I feel like musical talent is better...


----------



## Simple (Feb 2, 2020)

*Started to color. Time to practice shading and random stuff I haven't practiced in forever  *


----------



## tokkio (Feb 4, 2020)

oh wow you DID improve! thats so nice to see  keep it up!! 

this inspired me to keep on drawing too


----------



## Simple (Aug 16, 2020)

Haven't been around for a while because ACNH took over my life! (Baha) I found a whole new way to draw digitally and make more movements, so I thought I would test out a non line art~ What better way to start drawing again by starting with marshal? ^-^ Super simple, missing some stuff, but hopefully I can post more and see if I'll continue to improve!


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

bro your art is adorable i’m crying


----------



## Simple (Aug 31, 2020)

*Alright!, Moving on to something a little more fresh but similar. To the NEXT PROJECT!
Will be posting more updates of this or similar style~*


----------



## Simple (Apr 25, 2021)

*Haven't posted in quite a while! Been busy with school and haven't drawn regularly since 2 years! I decided to challenge myself to do another 1 year challenge, given that I improved so much looking back to this thread! I decided to sketch for a few friends on a different game and take small commissions. I will be sharing them throughout the week if anyone wants to see~*









​


----------



## Simple (May 1, 2021)

*Back at it again, finished two projects for two friends online! They are claimed and taken~ Will be sharing my art as I feel I have improved a lot since then!  Feel free to comment if any~​*


----------



## Simple (Jan 12, 2022)

*Haven't given up yet. I have been continuously drawing and practicing. Hope this inspires other people since my first posting xD*







​


----------

